# Most original metal band?



## median (Oct 23, 2012)

Who is the most original metal band out right now (besides Meshuggah!)? Who is doing ground breaking stuff?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 23, 2012)

Bullet for my Valentine:



lol jk.

I was listening to Psyopus the other day and was throughly impressed by their approach, but I guess they aren't very active right now. I haven't really come across modern bands doing anything really revolutionary...


----------



## Sofos (Oct 23, 2012)

I know I will get alot of hate for this, but Cradle of Filth. Tell me of another band that sounded like them before them, or since?


----------



## wakjob (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Sabbath... maybe KISS.


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 23, 2012)

Viljdthallta (is that how u spell it? I don't know Swedish lol) is by far the most original band of any genre, ever. I mean, juxtaposing those brilliant atmospheric clean parts with crushing 8th-string brutality? Who could have come up with that besides them? They are also very inventive as far as tonality goes. The way they play outside the box instead of sticking to boring old scales is just mindblowing, and afaik, no one has ever even come close to the sometimes bizarre, but always fitting note choices. Even their tones are fresh, standing out from all the stale, lifeless digital amp sims. And that THALL marketing tactic? Pure genius.


----------



## 7strung (Oct 23, 2012)

Meshuggah


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 23, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Viljdthallta (is that how u spell it? I don't know Swedish lol) is by far the most original band of any genre, ever. I mean, juxtaposing those brilliant atmospheric clean parts with crushing 8th-string brutality? Who could have come up with that besides them? They are also very inventive as far as tonality goes. The way they play outside the box instead of sticking to boring old scales is just mindblowing, and afaik, no one has ever even come close to the sometimes bizarre, but always fitting note choices. Even their tones are fresh, standing out from all the stale, lifeless digital amp sims. And that THALL marketing tactic? Pure genius.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 23, 2012)

Asking Alexandria


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2012)

Ulcerate or Gorguts


----------



## wankerness (Oct 23, 2012)

Maudlin of the Well


----------



## sakeido (Oct 23, 2012)

Car Bomb


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 23, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Viljdthallta (is that how u spell it? I don't know Swedish lol) is by far the most original band of any genre, ever. I mean, juxtaposing those brilliant atmospheric clean parts with crushing 8th-string brutality? Who could have come up with that besides them? They are also very inventive as far as tonality goes. The way they play outside the box instead of sticking to boring old scales is just mindblowing, and afaik, no one has ever even come close to the sometimes bizarre, but always fitting note choices. Even their tones are fresh, standing out from all the stale, lifeless digital amp sims. And that THALL marketing tactic? Pure genius.


 
Hmmm not sure if serious or not  Thanks for the laugh either way though  EDIT - (I love Vildhjarta but they're hardly original)

Sylosis, Gojira are my picks....


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 23, 2012)

I couldn't tell either hahah


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aphex Twin.

Listen to that crushing 8-string action.


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 23, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Viljdthallta (is that how u spell it? I don't know Swedish lol) is by far the most original band of any genre, ever. I mean, juxtaposing those brilliant atmospheric clean parts with crushing 8th-string brutality? Who could have come up with that besides them? They are also very inventive as far as tonality goes. The way they play outside the box instead of sticking to boring old scales is just mindblowing, and afaik, no one has ever even come close to the sometimes bizarre, but always fitting note choices. Even their tones are fresh, standing out from all the stale, lifeless digital amp sims. And that THALL marketing tactic? Pure genius.


 
Yeah who could have thought of that? Oh wait, could it be the scores of other shitty bands that sound exactly the same?

This is clearly a joke.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 23, 2012)

Black sabbath?


----------



## abandonist (Oct 23, 2012)

This is an extremely subjective thing, and narrowing it to "metal" is somewhat self-defeating. Perhaps "heavy" would be a better question. But, to answer the original:

Pyramids.

In the world of "heavy"? Sigur Ros.


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't want to assume anything ahah.


----------



## nickgray (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## devolutionary (Oct 23, 2012)

Mastodon and Gojira are the ones that came to mind first.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

I heard Gojira is doing pretty good


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 23, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> I didn't want to assume anything ahah.


I would have thought it was obvious I was trolling by the fact that I called them Vildjthallta... I've gone on record several times on this forum stating my... lack of enthusiasm for the band


----------



## FireInside (Oct 23, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Black Sabbath.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 23, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I know I will get alot of hate for this, but Cradle of Filth. Tell me of another band that sounded like them before them, or since?


Thank you.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 23, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Thank you.



Agreed.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 23, 2012)

As a fan since The Principal of Evil came out, I'd interject that unique sound =/= most original. They are undoubtedly a product of influence.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 24, 2012)

Understandable.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Oct 24, 2012)

Celtic Frost


----------



## median (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm, as I thought. MESHUGGAH WINS! LOL!

Well, I said metal because (in my mind) metal is a HUGE category and Djent falls under that. But I'm still interested to see what others are listening to in terms of original metal. 

The question remains, is there anything LEFT to do??


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 24, 2012)

Are Gojira not just another Morbid Angel clone? that does Morbid Angel better than they have since 1996?

Anyhow, I'm gunna say Spiral Architect because there has not been a better record before or since A skeptic's Universe, Until they bring out another record. which I doubt.

Oh to answer your question, Morbid Angel 

C


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Oct 24, 2012)

PORTAL !


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2012)

median said:


> The question remains, is there anything LEFT to do??




Of _course_ there is. This is the cry of the uninspired.


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll throw a vote in for basically any of Devin Townsed's various projects.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly, I liked Mutiny Within a lot while they were around. You don't hear a lot of what they did anymore.

As for bands still going, I like how TesseracT is still heavy, but without focusing on primarily doing that. And of course, Devin is just the man, with his massive array of music.

Animals as Leaders and Periphery definitely stood out from the pack, at first.


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 24, 2012)

My vote goes for Animals As Leaders. They're heavy at times, melodic, jazzy, proggy, etc. They're just doing something you don't hear much.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 24, 2012)

lol the most original metal band is hard to choose...so many are original in their own way...i'll vote type o negative though because i just must lol

Black sabbath also...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 24, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> My vote goes for Animals As Leaders. They're heavy at times, melodic, *jazzy,* proggy, etc. They're just doing something you don't hear much.



They're not jazzy just because Tosin is black and wears a hat.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 24, 2012)

and they aren't jazzy because they do more complex stuff than powerchords


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 24, 2012)

Napalm Death, TDEP


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 24, 2012)

Deftones ?


----------



## cronux (Oct 24, 2012)

median said:


> Who is the most original metal band out right now (besides Meshuggah!)? Who is doing ground breaking stuff?



reading "most original metal band" in the thread section i was ready to MESHUGGAH the hell out of it, looks like you were one step ahead of me 

i dunno... in a way, i would say the acacia strain (kinda mixing up things with the last 2 albums), deftones (diamond eyes is really awesome), animals as leaders (but only because of the first album), lamb of god (the last album had some really original kicks), whitechapel (the last album has nice licks)...

out of those i mentioned i would not say that they are the MOST ORIGINAL but if i can recognize a band by just listening to some part of a song that's pretty original to me


----------



## nickgray (Oct 24, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> They're not jazzy just because Tosin is black and wears a hat.



They are fusiony though


----------



## jam3v (Oct 24, 2012)

The bands that stand out to me are

BOO, AAL, Periphery, Meshuggah, Teserract, Chimp Spanner

everything else just sounds like Whitechapel


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 24, 2012)

I vote for Unexpect


----------



## anomynous (Oct 24, 2012)

Steel Panther


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2012)

jam3v said:


> The bands that stand out to me are
> 
> BOO, AAL, Periphery, Meshuggah, Teserract, Chimp Spanner
> 
> everything else just sounds like Whitechapel



How can they all be the most original if they all sound similar?


----------



## ras1988 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cynic circa 1993 (listen to the demos from just a year or two before the release of Focus the shift is utterly amazing)
Gojira
Meshuggah


----------



## vstealth (Oct 24, 2012)

nickgray said:


>



I would have agreed but emperor has been disbanded for a while now. For me, no band compares with them or ever will, its as close to perfection as possible as a whole (in my view of course).

Currently, I would have to say Necrophagist, I know alot of people hate them lately over the continually delayed album but I can listen to onset of putrefaction and epitaph continuously and it blows me away every time, nothing quite like it.


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 24, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Asking Alexandria



NO.


----------



## Thep (Oct 24, 2012)

Gorod
Unexpect
Cynic
I'll get some hate for this, but Dimmu Borgir
Visually, not so much musically: Behemoth
Lyrically, Spawn of Possession


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 24, 2012)

How could I forget Beyond Twilight:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UMaI8GpZIE&list=UUTdwni6bz6_69njW1o84Izg&index=11&feature=plcp


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> and they aren't jazzy because they do more complex stuff than powerchords



Inb4, "OMG, THEY USE JAZZ HARMONIES AND 7TH CHORDS> SO JAZZZZYYYY!!!"


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Oct 24, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me - Obfuscation

Their music is like a drug


----------



## linchpin (Oct 24, 2012)

Tool


----------



## ilyti (Oct 24, 2012)

^ It took until page 3 for someone to mention Tool? I am disappoint.

And I really don't see how Meshuggah can be considered "original" anymore. I guess it depends on your definition of original. As in, they were the original djent band, sure. But I haven't heard anytihng groundbreakingly different on their last couple albums.

Also, another vote here for Unexpect. Crazy.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2012)

Wold is another good one.

Is it noise? Is it black metal? Is it both? Neither?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2012)

ilyti said:


> And I really don't see how Meshuggah can be considered "original" anymore. I guess it depends on your definition of original. As in, they were the original djent band, sure. But I haven't heard anytihng groundbreakingly different on their last couple albums.



What's your definition of original, then? "Every album they release sounds completely different from their previous one"? I think coming up with their own sound which then spawned an entire genre is about as original as it gets, no matter what they did after that.


----------



## the fuhrer (Oct 25, 2012)

Just to name a few that I didn't see posted yet: Mastodon, Triptykon, Baroness, Limp Bizkit, Borknagar, Septicflesh, Ghost, Isis and Opeth.


----------



## jjfiegel (Oct 25, 2012)

Do Mr. Bungle and Fantomas count? Probably two of the most original bands I have ever heard.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 25, 2012)

Can only think of Meshiuggah really. The only band to have globally reinvented the metal wheel since Metallica. Shit I suppose Korn were pretty original too but not really metal as such.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2012)

For those saying Gojira, as much as I love them, listen to this:


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ I've always thought this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2012)

Same, I love Gojira but theres nothing all that refreshing about them. Chon is where its at.


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess I'd go with BTBAM as well


----------



## abandonist (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I'm getting old. 

I'm seeing some of the responses and just wondering what people are thinking.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 25, 2012)

Tool, Opeth, Emperor, Meshuggah, Spastic Ink, Cynic, Isis, Cult of Luna, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Electrocution 250, Blotted Science, Shai Hulud are some


----------



## DanielC1996 (Oct 25, 2012)

In fear and faith lyrically


----------



## guitareben (Oct 25, 2012)

Gotta hand it to Animals as Leaders, I mean, not only are they doing stuff which doesn't (to me) sound like anything else, they are using techniques which (as far as I know) haven't been used before on guitar (the thumb thing).

If thats not original I don't even know...


----------



## Ishan (Oct 25, 2012)

Ion Dissonance, even if they are more of a hardcore band than metal. They're like Voivod on steroid  (Yea I'm that old  )


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 25, 2012)

jjfiegel said:


> Do Mr. Bungle and Fantomas count? Probably two of the most original bands I have ever heard.


fantomas is defo one of those bands that sort of broke the boundary between what people consider music. the drummer always has to play the most impractical things


----------



## ChrisRushing (Oct 25, 2012)

Arcturus particularly the Sham Mirrors.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 25, 2012)

ilyti said:


> ^ It took until page 3 for someone to mention Tool? I am disappoint.



i was going to say tool...but i always considered them more rock than metal  

Rage against the machine? they're pretty original...

And people may not like this lol but! i'll throw korn in, they really brought their own thing when they started


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 25, 2012)

Sylosis by far.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 25, 2012)

Tool aren't particularly original, they are good, but the band themselves have stated that they ripped all their ideas from King Crimson.

Nice to see Portal mentioned, I actually think that they are pretty original. Yes, the visual aspect is probably what most people jump on but in terms of music and production they are quite unique as well (queue people mentioning Immolition and Gorguts).

Blut Aus Nord and Deathspell Omega are another two names I would have expected to see mentioned already.

How about Carcass? "Symphonies of Sickness", "Necroticism" and "Heartwork" practically invented a genre.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 25, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Black sabbath?



Yeah. Keyword... "original".


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 25, 2012)

:EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## danresn (Oct 25, 2012)

If it can be classed as metal, Karnivool.

The bass tone on Simple Boy makes me happy.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Gotta hand it to Animals as Leaders, I mean, not only are they doing stuff which doesn't (to me) sound like anything else, they are using techniques which (as far as I know) haven't been used before on guitar (the thumb thing).


I can bet my life that there were thousands of guitarists that utilized double thumb and slapping before Tosin. It's been around for decades, a week after it was invented it was probably used on guitar already.

Ont: I don't really get what the definition of "original" is in this thread. I was gonna come in and say Black Sabbath and the like, but you guys seem to be going in a completely different direction.. 

In modern bands, my vote goes to Dir En Grey.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 25, 2012)

OH WOW, no mention of SikTh? Always think of the word "original" when I listen to them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah sikth was great


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Oct 25, 2012)

I was reading this whole thread thinking "I'm going to be the first to mention SikTh? Why?" but it's good to see there's some sense around


----------



## nickgray (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I can bet my life that there were thousands of guitarists that utilized double thumb and slapping before Tosin.



Well, can you name a few? Can you also name a few fusion/prog. metal bands that made a similar king of music and used the same "double thumb" technique on a guitar every now and again?


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Oct 25, 2012)

Chon.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 25, 2012)

Fear factory.

Maybe not anymore but they have always had this awesome, unique sound/image.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Well, can you name a few? Can you also name a few fusion/prog. metal bands that made a similar king of music and used the same "double thumb" technique on a guitar every now and again?



No I can't name any. But I have a very hard time believing that he was the first to slap on a guitar when the technique has been around for bass for decades.

I don't listen to jazz/prog/whatever you wanna call it.
He might've been the first metal dude to hit "mainstream" success with it, but he wasn't the first to do it. And when he does it it's not really in a metal sounding context either, so I wouldn't really say that he's using it within the metal genre.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 25, 2012)

Anaal Nathrakh, Candiria, Buckethead, Entombed, Dodheimsgard, Extol, Whourkr, Ved Buens Ende, System of a Down, Mastodon, Negura Bunget


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Converge and Botch


----------



## nickgray (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> No I can't name any. But I have a very hard time believing that he was the first to slap on a guitar when the technique has been around for bass for decades.



Who says he was the first? Why are you even paying so much attention to this particular technique? Animals as Leaders is a very competent and rare amalgam of fusion and progressive metal, double thumb slap is just a one small part of their music.


----------



## bulb (Oct 25, 2012)

Probably Sikth


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Who says he was the first? Why are you even paying so much attention to this particular technique? Animals as Leaders is a very competent and rare amalgam of fusion and progressive metal, double thumb slap is just a one small part of their music.





guitareben said:


> Gotta hand it to Animals as Leaders, I mean, not only are they doing stuff which doesn't (to me) sound like anything else, *they are using techniques which (as far as I know) haven't been used before on guitar (the thumb thing).*



This is why.

Don't jump into discussions without reading them through first


----------



## -42- (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantomas, Melvins (still), Daughters, The Locust, Earth, Spazz, anything Ron Jarzombek does, Shining, Keelhaul, and does the Mt. Fuji Doomjazz Corporation count?

EDIT: Pretty sure Behold...the Arctopus hasn't been mentioned yet and they deserve a shoutout.


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 25, 2012)

Defeated Sanity continue to break serious ground every album they put out.


----------



## jam3v (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> No I can't name any. But I have a very hard time believing that he was the first to slap on a guitar when the technique has been around for bass for decades.



If you use that logic then you might as well never consider anything you hear "original," because odds are it's been done and copied a thousand times before it finally makes its way to your ear.

e.g. Eddie wasn't the first to incorporate tapping into his technique, but he was the first to expose it to a lot of people. Does that make it any less original?


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

^
I know there are famous guitarists that used slapping in the past, I just don't know their names


----------



## jam3v (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I know there are famous guitarists that used slapping in the past, I just don't know their names



Slapping isn't even remotely the reason most people consider AAL original. Just listen to the music. Nothing else like it exists. Even Vai pointed him out as being the next Vai, which is somewhat ego maniacal, but he's totally right lol.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I know there are famous guitarists that used slapping in the past, I just don't know their names





Regi Wooten. I forget where I saw this before, I think it's on one of the flecktones DVDs.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

jam3v said:


> Slapping isn't even remotely the reason most people consider AAL original. Just listen to the music. Nothing else like it exists. Even Vai pointed him out as being the next Vai, which is somewhat ego maniacal, but he's totally right lol.



Dude, we weren't even talking about the music. I just responded to what he said about him not having seen anyone except Tosin slap on guitar before. Which he thought was part of his originality.

Yes, AAL as a band is original, but the techniques used aren't new by any means.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2012)

Sunn O))).. they took drone to a whole new level, in ways Earth never did, and became the gods of drone for it


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 25, 2012)

Hasn't anyone mentioned Unexpect?

If not, I nominate them.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 25, 2012)

If Vai says you're going to be the next Vai, chances are you won't be the next Vai.


----------



## CTID (Oct 25, 2012)

It really depends for me on what metal is classified as. If we can put anything with elements of metal, I nominate The Fall of Troy.

If not, then I vote BTBAM.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 25, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Steel Panther



word. just picked up tickets


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 25, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> They're not jazzy just because Tosin is black and wears a hat.



No, they're not jazzy because of that. They're jazzy because of their jazz influences.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm one of those dudes who believe Zeppelin, Floyd, Sabbath, etc. are metal, so my POV is a bit different than some of those on here.

That said-

Tool (Yeah, they're hugely influenced by King Crimson, but Tool brought it to a whole different level, I believe.)

Mastodon. I'm a HUGE fan of their last 3 albums, they still remain brutal at points, but they're so spread out with the melodic/Floyd/chicken pickin' stuff. 

Faith No More....the Angel Dust album. Goddamn, man. No one in heavy music was writing ANYTHING close to what was on that disc. 

If Mudvayne would have kept going in the direction of their first two albums, I could have seen them putting out some really interesting stuff. Now it's intro/verse/chorus/verse/chorus...

And if Lamb Of God keeps pushing themselves into the direction they went with this- 

[YOUTUBEVID]siZWLPC8qBw[/YOUTUBEVID]

....there's some definite room to grow within that theme.


----------



## jam3v (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Dude, we weren't even talking about the music. I just responded to what he said about him not having seen anyone except Tosin slap on guitar before. Which he thought was part of his originality.
> 
> Yes, AAL as a band is original, but the techniques used aren't new by any means.



My Bad


----------



## jam3v (Oct 25, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> If Vai says you're going to be the next Vai, chances are you won't be the next Vai.



hah! why do you say that?


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 25, 2012)

MUTANTOID said:


> Deftones ?



Most experimental band, wouldn't say original for their entire career they did have some nu-metal things go on, but they are the most experimental, artistically open metal band

if they are even a metal band? WHAT ARE THEY! Just amazing!


----------



## asher (Oct 25, 2012)

I love LoG, but I think they have a _long_ way to go before you can say they're being super original, at least compared to the other names being dropped in the thread.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> No I can't name any. But I have a very hard time believing that he was the first to slap on a guitar when the technique has been around for bass for decades.
> 
> I don't listen to jazz/prog/whatever you wanna call it.
> He might've been the first metal dude to hit "mainstream" success with it, but he wasn't the first to do it. And when he does it it's not really in a metal sounding context either, so I wouldn't really say that he's using it within the metal genre.



Ok, first: Double thumb technique is not slap guitar. This is slap guitar 



Second, your not actually putting any evidence or... anything of substance to your argument. You'r just saying "Nahh Tosin wasn't the first person to use Double thumb technique because he wasn't" . 

Unless you can show me someone who did it on a recording or something before him, as far as I can tell, that means he is the first (or at least the first to do it on a recording). Otherwise you can apply that argument to everything


I said AAL were original simply because I have never heard anything like that on guitar. I've never heard that technique (on guitar) before EVER, never mind in music.

And if using a instrument technique that hasn't been used in a recording or music (unless you find one) before isn't original... then I don't know what is.

Peace


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 25, 2012)

I fucking hate Chon. 


Only because they're still kids and so ridiculously good, it makes me jelly.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 25, 2012)

I know I'm just throwing empty arguments at you. But I still stand by that he definitely wasn't the first, there's no way


----------



## drmosh (Oct 25, 2012)

Gojira would be my "modern" pick, otherwise sabbath and napalm death


----------



## linchpin (Oct 25, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Fear factory.
> 
> Maybe not anymore but they have always had this awesome, unique sound/image.


Yeah they're still original... still doing what they've always done... problem is, every fucker out there sounds just like them by raping the whole aggressive verse/melodic chorus technique.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Oct 25, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Well, can you name a few? Can you also name a few fusion/prog. metal bands that made a similar king of music and used the same "double thumb" technique on a guitar every now and again?



Scott Mishoe "Omnidirectional"


----------



## bhakan (Oct 25, 2012)

AAL is the first thing to come to mind, but I couldn't really pick a single band.

I might get hate for this, but I don't think Meshuggah is a good example of this at all. 20 years ago, I could definitely see that, but the OP says


median said:


> Who is the most original metal band *out right now *(besides Meshuggah!)? Who is doing ground breaking stuff?


And IMO, Meshuggah created something completely original for their time, but aren't reinventing anything right now.


----------



## Necris (Oct 25, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Second, your not actually putting any evidence or... anything of substance to your argument. You'r just saying "Nahh Tosin wasn't the first person to use Double thumb technique because he wasn't" .
> 
> Unless you can show me someone who did it on a recording or something before him, as far as I can tell, that means he is the first (or at least the first to do it on a recording). Otherwise you can apply that argument to everything
> 
> ...


You're giving Tosin way too much credit. 
Regi Wooten, a guitarist, and the person who taught Victor Wooten double thumb technique (he's his brother) has been using it for a long time.
Regi also taught Evan Brewer double thumb technique, and Evan taught Tosin.
I'm sure he (Regi) used it on a recording at some point or another, but I'm not particularly familiar with his stuff, or Victor Wootens for that matter so I can't point you to a specific track or album.
He also does a lot of slap guitar though, so good luck differentiating the two if you do go looking.

Claiming AAL are doing something that would qualify them as the "most original" or even kind of original made me laugh almost as hard as seeing Meshuggah mentioned in the OP. Unless I've been imagining all of the instrumental proggy shred I've heard over the years of course.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 25, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> I'
> 
> And if Lamb Of God keeps pushing themselves into the direction they went with this-
> 
> ...



Lamb of God shows their Malevolent Creation influence in a lot of their stuff. None really knows it,. Its very apparent on MC's Retribution album.


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 25, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Unless you can show me someone who did it on a recording or something before him, as far as I can tell, that means he is the first (or at least the first to do it on a recording). Otherwise you can apply that argument to everything





guitareben said:


> I said AAL were original simply because I have never heard anything like that on guitar.



Something that's new to you is not original. Don't be so sure of your opinions. 

Behold.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn dude, you just brought me back to being 15. 

It was weird growing up in S Florida with all these big time DM bands that we looked up to. Then we met them and got all intertwined - my best friend's band Kult ov Azazel came out of the dissolving of our highschool band, then they got signed to Phil's label Arctic.

Ahh, memories.


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm... assuming "original" includes "unique sounding," here's a couple that haven't been mentioned yet:
Wormed, Primordial, Panopticon, Neurosis, Lurker of Chalice, Khlyst, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Good For Cows (metal-influenced jazz drum n bass duo; very cool shit), The Angelic Process
Also rofl at whoever neg repped my post on the first page... ever heard of a thing called humor? Nah, probably too sophisticated for ya.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 25, 2012)

Chelsea Grin


----------



## wakjob (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 on Faith No More's 'Angel Dust'... what an album!


----------



## nickgray (Oct 25, 2012)

Necris said:


> Claiming AAL are doing something that would qualify them as the "most original" or even kind of original made me laugh



What would you describe as original then?


----------



## Pedantic (Oct 25, 2012)

Not really metal but I haven't heard anything like it


----------



## abandonist (Oct 25, 2012)

nickgray said:


> What would you describe as original then?



Haters gonna' hate.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 25, 2012)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Scott Mishoe "Omnidirectional"



That album is phenomenal! He's up there with Guthrie imo

also this band is pretty unique in my book, i like their concept, imagine dream theater, ron jarzombek and looney tunes merged into one


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't think there are any original metal bands left - they all seem to be decendants of Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, or Motorhead.


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 25, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Don't think there are any original metal bands left - they all seem to be decendants of Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, or Motorhead.



Troll post?


----------



## nickgray (Oct 25, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Don't think there are any original metal bands left - they all seem to be decendants of Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, or Motorhead.



This stuff is pretty damn original, for instance



You just have to know where (and how) to look.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 25, 2012)

coughdevintownsendcough


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 26, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Troll post?



No, not at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2012)

The one I'm about to start in 5 min... 

Psyopus doesn't quite sound like anyone else to me.


----------



## Kavnar (Oct 26, 2012)

Kylesa, Baroness and Mastodon.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2012)

+10 Napalm Death

How has Death not been on this list yet? 

And while "Angel Dust" is an amazing album, I'm not sure I've ever been ready to call it metal. Considering a couple of those dudes were intermixed with Brujeria at the same time, metal definitely played a role, but that album transcends many genres.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 27, 2012)

what band was like Crytopsy when they came out or when NSV came out


----------



## Ninjahat (Oct 27, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Yeah who could have thought of that? Oh wait, could it be the scores of other shitty bands that sound exactly the same?
> 
> This is clearly a joke.



Bro you need some cream?

It sounds like you have a really hurt butt.

back OT, Neurosis. They kinda set the scene for ambiance in metal IMO. You can hear alittle bit of "Through Silver in Blood" in most metal bands now.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 27, 2012)

umphreys mcgee


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 28, 2012)

Creed.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe im just ignorant, but I haven't really found anyone else that sounds like scale the summit.


----------



## DLG (Oct 30, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Maybe im just ignorant, but I haven't really found anyone else that sounds like scale the summit.



try these guys out


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 30, 2012)

DLG said:


> try these guys out



I see kinda what you saying, but STS has this weird atmosphere to almost all their songs. Makes you feel almost isolated in you own space.


----------



## DLG (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree they have their own thing going, just thought you might enjoy these guys if you're unfamiliar with them. 

they were doing this kind of instrumental prog stuff before it got cool so they are pretty under the radar still for most people.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet you didn't know this guy, circa 06.



I think he invented djent at 1:58

And in English


----------



## DLG (Oct 30, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> I bet you didn't know this guy, circa 06.




saw his band play with Freak Kitchen last year in a bar and grill in new jersey.  good stuff!


----------



## Olin (Oct 30, 2012)

Now I only looked at a few pages so I apologise if I missed it, but guys...
Converge?
Me and Him Call It Us were pretty unique whilst they were still around, but not remotely well known enough to get any appreciation.

Other notable mentions: Throats, Swans (not remotely a metal band, but we wouldn't have grindcore without them so we owe them that).


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 30, 2012)

And if THAT guy gets into metal stuff (we can only hope for it to happen)... things will go pretty amazing.


----------



## ESP_ (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know if they've been mentioned yet. But Lykathea Aflame is the most unique metal band I can think of.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 30, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Something that's new to you is not original. Don't be so sure of your opinions.
> 
> Behold.




I disagree wholeheartedly with you   How original something is can ONLY be based on on what you've heard before... because I mean, what else do you base originality off? An original thing is something that is very different sounding, but you can only compare what you hear to what you already know... I mean, otherwise you'd be stating that you've heard everything etc... 

And yea that video is fricken insane!!! And thats what I mean, whether something is original or not is entirely based of what you know ^^ I'd never seen guys like that before, so to me, tosin's stuff was completely new  

I'd still argue it [Tosin's playing] sounds different, but yea, same technique there 





Necris said:


> You're giving Tosin way too much credit.
> Regi Wooten, a guitarist, and the person who taught Victor Wooten double thumb technique (he's his brother) has been using it for a long time.
> Regi also taught Evan Brewer double thumb technique, and Evan taught Tosin.
> I'm sure he (Regi) used it on a recording at some point or another, but I'm not particularly familiar with his stuff, or Victor Wootens for that matter so I can't point you to a specific track or album.
> ...



As covered above, the reason I gave Tosin so much credit was simply because I hadn't seen or heard anyone else doing that stuff  (I have now  , so I kinda half retract that statement). But yea, it's purely based of what I've listened too. 

In fact, the whole thing is subjective, and all dependent on what music you have listened to before anyway... So...

IMO


----------



## ROAR (Oct 30, 2012)

Whitechapel,

NO!
Kings of Leon. Def


----------



## tm20 (Oct 30, 2012)

Emmure TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 30, 2012)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.


----------



## Nile (Oct 30, 2012)

Pantera?


----------



## StewartEhoff (Oct 30, 2012)

In terms of innovation, only two names come to mind;

Devin Townsend
Between The Buried and Me.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 30, 2012)

The only band I haven't seen that I would bring up are Katatonia. There might be a handful of doomy/gloomy sounding bands out there but I've never heard any other vocalist quite like Renske. Really pulls it all together into a unique listening experience.

Also: Van Canto.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 30, 2012)

That shit was almost as good as Andy Bernard's 
Here Comes Treble


----------



## jam3v (Nov 1, 2012)

wankerness said:


> How can they all be the most original if they all sound similar?



Sounding similar doesn't mean they're not original. And i'm not claiming that every single aspect of their sound is 100% original.

I'm just saying that, for me, each of those bands brings something original to the table. Just my opinion.

Also, was it necessary to give me bad rep because I made a joke about a lot of metal bands sounding like Whitechapel in a thread about originality?


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2012)

Nile said:


> Pantera?



Exhorder?


----------



## wankerness (Nov 1, 2012)

jam3v said:


> Sounding similar doesn't mean they're not original. And i'm not claiming that every single aspect of their sound is 100% original.
> 
> I'm just saying that, for me, each of those bands brings something original to the table. Just my opinion.
> 
> Also, was it necessary to give me bad rep because I made a joke about a lot of metal bands sounding like Whitechapel in a thread about originality?



Not sure who you're addressing that last part to, I dunno how to even give someone bad rep, if I misclicked something let me know


----------



## median (Nov 5, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Don't think there are any original metal bands left - they all seem to be decendants of Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, or Motorhead.



And those guys are all decedents of musicians that came before them. Originality varies by degree.

Meshuggah (my ultimate pick) were influenced by bay area thrash (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Testament, Antrhax, etc) but they sound nothing like those bands.


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 5, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> Mastodon and Gojira are the ones that came to mind first.


 
This, this, aaaand this.
Couldn't agree more. They just
happen to be two of my favorite bands atm too


----------



## engage757 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if you consider this metal, but I have seen some progressive rock bands in here. Tool. Isis. Yob.


----------



## Equivoke (Nov 6, 2012)

Neurosis 
Meshuggah
Gorguts (Obscura onward mostly)
Tool
Behold The Arctopus
Psyopus
Malignancy/Defeated Sanity/Wormed (maybe not THE MOST but the most in their genre)
Sikth
Orgone
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Unexpect
Deathspell Omega
Orgone
!T.O.O.H.!
Blotted Science

The bands that come to mind


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 7, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me manages to do something sweet with every album they create. I'm yet to find a band with a sound quite as great as theirs. \m/


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2012)

Soen - Savia - YouTube


----------



## bhakan (Nov 7, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Soen - Savia - YouTube


I like Soen, but they sound extremely similar to Tool to me. I wouldn't put them as all that original. 

Cynic is one that comes to mind. I was on a Cynic kick recently and when I searched for more things similar there was really no band that sounded like them.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Type O Negative ._.


----------



## BoredomKills (Nov 10, 2012)

Veil of Maya has my vote. Definitely not the most original band out there, but damn I love me some VoM technicality.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 10, 2012)

Speaking of Veil of Maya, I'm listening to Cynic right now. They've already been mentioned, but WHAT WERE THESE GUYS SMOKING IN 1993.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 10, 2012)

Circa survive and dance gavin dance are the two that come to mind. very original sounding


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 10, 2012)

Brodessa said:


> Between the Buried and Me manages to do something sweet with every album they create. I'm yet to find a band with a sound quite as great as theirs. \m/



they seriously write the sickest stuff and there sweeps and alt picking is so so smooth sounding. Everything about that band is just tight. I dont know how you find that many amazing musicians in one band.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know if they're the _most_ original, but nobody does Opeth like Opeth.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 10, 2012)

Twelve Foot Ninja, [email protected]


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 10, 2012)

BoredomKills said:


> Veil of Maya has my vote. Definitely not the most original band out there


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 10, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> Circa survive and dance gavin dance are the two that come to mind. very original sounding



ignore this one, they are not metal. still very oringal amazing music though


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 10, 2012)

requiemsoup said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.



tony Danza is awsome. My friend use to book bands and he booked them to play. there performance was awesome.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 14, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I was listening to Psyopus the other day and was throughly impressed by their approach, but I guess they aren't very active right now. I haven't really come across modern bands doing anything really revolutionary...



Psyopus are freaking amazing!! ... if you are into that kind of thing ... i'm not ... ,but I respect them.
I have never come across anyone so good with rhythm as their bassist.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 14, 2013)

Gojira and Periphery for sure.

They just have their own unique sound and riffage.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 14, 2013)

1992


----------



## protest (Jan 14, 2013)

requiemsoup said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.



Honestly I never listened to anything beyond their first album, but it sounded just like Dillinger.

I'd say (and these probably have been mentioned):

Blue Cheer
Motorhead
Iron Maiden
Death
At the Gates
Fear Factory
Tool
Rage Against the Machine
Candiria
Botch
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Opeth
Protest the Hero
Mr. Bungle
Animals as Leaders
Between the Buried an Me
Ron Jarzombek


----------

